# DIY Sand Canister Filter



## skbensin (Sep 4, 2009)

So I am trying to design a canister filter that uses sand as a filtering media, like in pool filters. Right now I am stuck on what kind of membrane to use underneath the sand. I need something that will let water pass through but not the sand. Something like a coffee filter but it cannot be able to deteriorate very quickly or at all. Any ideas?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Filter bag with very small holes. Maybe a filter bag made for diatom algea?

Just cusomize it. Cut and sew it to a frame of the shape that you want. Just an idea.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Billb posted a filter like this not too long ago. Actually, he specifically designed it for Purigen and made it almost like a fluidized bed filter. However, it would likely work for sand as well. Let me see if I can find the thread.

Edit: Found it http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/109030-fluidized-purigen-reactor-eheim-2213-larger.html


----------



## skbensin (Sep 4, 2009)

It just occurred to me, if nothing else, I guess that I could just use pantyhose...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just for thought... There is a reason PFS isn't used as a filter medium for tanks... 1, pump needs to be very high pressure(read pressure, NOT flow). The filtering capacity is not as fine(micron) as most filter mediums available, it is NOT a superior biofilter.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Just for thought... There is a reason PFS isn't used as a filter medium for tanks... 1, pump needs to be very high pressure(read pressure, NOT flow). The filtering capacity is not as fine(micron) as most filter mediums available, it is NOT a superior biofilter.


Agreed....

I was a poolman for many years and hated sand filters, I wouldn't wish one on an aquarium on my worst enemy, even if it worked...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Why re-invent this particular wheel? 
Pool filters, sand and otherwise, are offered on Craig's list all the time in my area. Sometimes free for the picking up. If not, then cheap as their pump over heated and seized up. I've got my eyes out for stainless steel ones with a pressure cooker style top. Some of those can be modified for a pleated cartridge and bio media. 

Given the drawbacks of a sand filter for pools, I suggest you skip right to a fluidized sand bed filter. There are lots of online sites with tips, designs, and instructions if you search well.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What problem are you trying to solve with a sand filter? Maybe a sand filter isn't the ideal solution to whatever problem that is. When I was testing a reverse flow under gravel filter a year ago, I ran the water through a Rene XP3 filter first, then through the sand filter that the substrate was. I had the clearest, cleanest water I have ever had. So, sand can do a lot of filtering, but whether or not it can do that in a canister filter is another story.


----------



## skbensin (Sep 4, 2009)

I was thinking that sand would be an efficient and cheap filter media, as well as needing less maintenance. I saw this video http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=AXfVVAJJ1II&feature=related and I thought that if it's good enough for drinking water then it's good enough for my aquarium. This is still very much in the planning stage so I might abandon the idea, but it might be a fun project anyway.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL, that video is going to make somebody sick. If that's what ur basing your aquarium sand filter on, it won't work. Get a SunSun!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can buy a fluidized bed filter new for 30 dollars on ebay usually, that is cheaper than making your own out of pvc.

But to answer your first question, you make the filter tall enough so that the sand does not blow up to the output.

And fluidized bed filters have something like 10000x the surface area for biological filtration than standard canister filters. I have no idea what over_stocked is talking about... Public aquariums use fluidized bed filters with quartz sand as the medium and so does the washington state salmon and trout hatchery. It's not only superior, it's also one of the lowest maintenance filters you can run.

Albeit, there should be no reason to run one on a tank under 200 gallons, but I can understand why it would be appealing.

The biggest problem with them is them accumulating mulm, which can be solved by installing a prefilter. Once mulm get into the filter, it makes the sand clump together.


Now if you're talking about a diatomaceous earth filter, I cannot help you... I've only used the kit available for magnum filters to turn mine into a diatom filter.

-- liam


----------



## skbensin (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

